# CHILE | Railways



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some Chilean Freight Train Photos


FCAB / Sector Cebollar by Felipe Bustamante (Trenes del Desierto II), on Flickr


FCAB / Est. San Martin (Salar de Carcote) by Felipe Bustamante (Trenes del Desierto II), on Flickr


FCAB / Est. Cerritos Bayos by Felipe Bustamante (Trenes del Desierto II), on Flickr


Ferronor / Est. Chacritas by Felipe Bustamante (Trenes del Desierto II), on Flickr


----------



## GuilleAndre (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello friends,
here add some pics taken by me, from the different Railways and services operatives in my country, Chile


Tren solidario de la Teleton por Guillermo Andre, en Flickr


Volando por la Araucania por Guillermo Andre, en Flickr


En el viejo Puerto por Guillermo Andre, en Flickr


Comenzando el dia! por Guillermo Andre, en Flickr


Trenes y primavera por Guillermo Andre, en Flickr


Nuevos trenes por Guillermo Andre, en Flickr


Viejos conocidos en Unihue por Guillermo Andre, en Flickr


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

You gotta love those old electrics...


----------



## GuilleAndre (Dec 16, 2014)

MarcVD said:


> You gotta love those old electrics...


our most oldiest locomotives 
still works, 
GEBOX CAB of SQM PRIVATE RAILWAYS
built on 1928

En la Ruta del Salitre 1 por Guillermo Andre, en Flickr


----------



## GuilleAndre (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi friends, here leaves a link from my trains video channel
www.youtube.com/chiletrainz

thanks for your visit!


----------



## GuilleAndre (Dec 16, 2014)

Some pics from my lastest holidays on the Chilean desert, SUMMER 2014
obviously catching trains!, The trip started on Chañaral, a small coastal city distant to 609 kms above Santiago de Chile /
Algunas fotos de lo que fueron mis vacaciones en el desierto Chileno, VERANO 2014
Obviamente cazando trenes! El viaje comenzó en Chañaral, pequeña ciudad costera distante a 609 kilometros al norte de Santiago de Chile.

In this post, some pics from CHAÑARAL-DIEGO DE ALMAGRO-POTRERILLOS pursuits
En este post, algunas fotos de la persecución trenera entre CHAÑARAL-DIEGO DE ALMAGRO-POTRERILLOS

ENJOY!

GR12U codelco / ferronor climbing from Chañaral port

Trepando por Guillermo Andre, en Flickr

MU GR12U+G8 FERRONOR CLIMBING UP TO POTRERILLOS

Poniendole puntos!!! por Guillermo Andre, en Flickr

Descending with gondolas to Llanta

Bajando de los Andes por Guillermo Andre, en Flickr

Heavy metal, two GR12U at point 8! 

Full throttle! por Guillermo Andre, en Flickr

At the mainline (RED NORTE FFCC), Two GR12U with acid tanks in route to EL SALVADOR

Rugiendo al 8! por Guillermo Andre, en Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

How many lines in Chile are Electric?


----------



## jafiro (Jul 15, 2015)

*The new trains X'trapolis Modular and new lines express*

Alstom X’Trapolis Modular




































The Chilean rail operator, Grupo EFE, (Empresa de Ferrocarriles del Estado, the State Rail Company) has planned by the end of this year the debut of the new express line between Santiago's central station "Alameda" and the town of Nos, journey will take approximately 20 minutes at a frequency of 8 minutes and 4 minutes in the hours peaks.










At the beginning of 2016 is time to the Rancagua Express from "Alameda" in Santiago and Rancagua to ride 81.8 km with 18 stations and 16 new trains X'trapolis Modular will take 50 minutes, (this way today between Santiago to Rancagua takes one hour 20 minutes), the new trains will have a frequency of 30 minutes and 15 minutes at peak hours. Demand is expected to 23,000,000 passengers per year. They will make the trip in less time than a bus.




































*Photography by Mariosantiaguino*


----------



## dersyterf (Jul 13, 2015)

There are nice railways bridge shown on picture. Very nice Railways Bridge.

picnic spots delhi


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

jafiro said:


> Alstom X’Trapolis Modular
> 
> 
> 
> ...


import from China?


----------



## jafiro (Jul 15, 2015)

Manufactured by Alstom in Santa Perpetua, on the outskirts of Barcelona; French technology but Spanish workforce: traveling by ship from Bilbao (Spain) to Valparaiso (Chile)


----------



## wintimtim (Aug 19, 2015)

Buenas a todos desde Nueva Zelanda, 

mi nombre es Tim y estoy interesado para modelar el FCAB y de la FCA en HOn3.5. Con foco en el lugar donde los trenes son Ollague intercambiada entre las dos compañías ferroviarias. El tipo FCAB de locomotoras están disponibles en modelos Wuiske en Australia, sólo tengo que pintarlo en colores FCAB. Más difícil será para construir el tipo Empresa Ferroviaria Andina S.A. FCA locomotora modelo 32M BFA construido por Hitachi y Mitsubishi en Japón. Lamentablemente no tengo el dibujo técnico con las mediciones y parece imposible de encontrar en la red con la búsqueda de google. También tengo FCA directa contactado a través de Facebook y correo electrónico, pero no he tenido una sola respuesta de ninguno de ellos. Si cualquiera que lea esto tiene alguna información acerca de la locomotora FCA BFA 32M o conoce a alguien que me pueda ayudar con esta información sería muy apreciada que. 

Gracias, Tim


----------



## wintimtim (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello, my name is Tim and I am from New Zealand. I am interested to build a model of the Empresa Ferroviaria Andina S.A. / FCA in HOn3.5 and for that I am looking to get a copy of some blueprints or dimensional drawings of the model Hitachi-Mitsubishi 32M BFA locomotive. If you have some information or if you know someone who can help me to get these information that would be very appreciated. I tried to contact FCA direct via Facebook and email but I never got any reply. Thank you, Tim


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/freight/single-view/view/efe-unveils-us75bn-masterplan.html
> 
> *EFE unveils US$7∙5bn masterplan*
> 25 Sep 2015
> ...


----------



## Debbielo (Sep 23, 2015)

kay:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...s-enter-service-in-valparaiso.html?channel=00
> 
> *Alstom EMUs enter service in Valparaíso*
> Tuesday, December 01, 2015
> ...


----------



## hammersklavier (Jan 29, 2010)

Question!

What is the gauge situation in Chile?

From the pictures it looks like you guys have lines in at least three gauges. Narrow gauge on some desert lines, standard gauge with US imports operating on them, and broad (Argentine?) gauge with those new Alstom units.

Does the country have a standardized gauge? What about direct rail connections to its neighbors?


----------



## santiaguinosky (Oct 29, 2015)

Chile have 2 type of lines. standard and narrow. in the north of the country the lines are narrow in central and southcentral chile are standard


----------



## El_Sirio (Oct 19, 2013)

hammersklavier said:


> Question!
> 
> What is the gauge situation in Chile?
> 
> ...


We could say it like this: Metric to the north, broad to the south.

From La Calera (near Valparaíso) to the north, the dominant gauge is the narrow one. Most part of that network is privately-owned (including a ~2.000 network sold by the chilean state in the '90s). 

From La Calera to the south, it's broad gauge: 1.676 mm, like the argentinian broad gauge, and owned by the Chilean State Railways (EFE, in spanish). There are some metric-gauge branches in Talca (to Constitución, in the coastal range) and Los Andes (the former Transandine Railway).

There are some exceptions in parts of the country (standard gauge, cape gauge, 0.600 mm gauge), serving mines or some industries.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

French documentary / Docu en Français.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Chile, summer of 2016. 

Thank you to forumer, Energía alternativa.




Energia alternativa said:


> este video deja claro que la estupidez humana no tiene limites, y después le echan la culpa a los trenes


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Train ride between Alameda (Santiago de Chile) and Temuco.
Filmed in February 2016. 

Thank you to forumer Energía Alternativa.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-awarded-chilean-communications-contract.html
> 
> *Indra awarded Chilean communications contract*
> 07 Jun 2016
> ...


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*Horrifying footage shows aftermath as chemical freight train plunges into river when bridge collapses*

Experts are now saying the structure could be out of action for more than three weeks as major repair work is carried out[...]









Source: Reuters









Source: Reuters


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Just three weeks??? Did you perhaps meant three months or even three years? Surely that bridge has to be rebuilt from scratch...


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

^^
I know, I know, but it says clearly three weeks. 
That bridge HAS to be rebuilt from scratch, no question about it.

By the way, this one cracked me up: 



> But office director, Ricardo Toro, said: "There would be no pollution of the waters after a spill of chemicals."


Yeah, and pigs can fly...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

52km railway tunnel between chile and argentina proposal








http://culturademontania.com.ar/Noticias/proyecto-cruce-bioceanico-aconcagua.htm


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

^^
Article from 2014. 

That project has pretty much frozen.


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

Sabotage: more than 100 bolts removed from railway tracks in southern Chile.



mario1976 said:


> SUMA Y SIGUE!!
> 
> http://www.biobiochile.cl/noticias/...23-pernos-de-la-linea-ferrea-en-ercilla.shtml
> EFE denuncia que desconocidos soltaron pernos de la línea férrea en Ercilla
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...new-santiago-valparaiso-line.html?channel=536
> 
> *Chile mulls new Santiago - Valparaíso line*
> Tuesday, September 20, 2016
> ...


----------



## Mariwa (Aug 18, 2006)

*South America by rail*

Hi Friends 

I am railroad fan and retired sailor from Poland. I enjoyed some short rail trips in Ecuador, Brazil and Chile before, when sailed on board various merchant ships. Now I have enough time (and saved some money for it) to look closer at the railways on your continent. Nowadays the railway network in South America is like a patchwork and to set up a clever plan of my trip I need a truthful info about the railroads which are still in operation. May you advise me active passenger and cargo railroads and it’s operators in Chile? I will be very grateful for your help. 

Best Regards & All the Best in the New Year


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Zaz965 said:


> 52km railway tunnel between chile and argentina proposal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which gauge will this be built at?


----------



## Tronador (May 20, 2010)

Nexis said:


> Which gauge will this be built at?


The gauge projects was 1676 mm, which is the gauge of an important part of Argentina and Chile Network.

It is important remark that the Chilean government decided some days ago that the tunnel is not important y end with the project. The Argentinian government endorses that decision.

Press Article (In Spanish)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Mapocho Railway Station*



The Mapocho Railway Station, once upon a time one of the most glorious stations of Chile and now reconverted into a cultural center:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## Rational Plan (Mar 15, 2004)

Tronador said:


> The gauge projects was 1676 mm, which is the gauge of an important part of Argentina and Chile Network.
> 
> It is important remark that the Chilean government decided some days ago that the tunnel is not important y end with the project. The Argentinian government endorses that decision.
> 
> Press Article (In Spanish)


I imagine it is a nice idea, with quicker journey times and needing less powerful trains to cross the mountains, but the cost would be so high. Switzerlad is a rich country and it still has taken decades to build these new tunnels at multi billions in cost.

For the amount of money needed you could build several metro lines and upgrade hundreds of km of conventional route to higher speeds and electrify them.


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*New proposals to improve Chilean inter-city rail links 
*
_PROPOSALS for two separate projects to improve passenger and freight links between the Chilean capital Santiago and nearby cities on the Pacific coast were unveiled in early January[...]_


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*The proposal put forward by TVS*


----------



## Nerone.Au (May 23, 2017)

As a Chilean, the Santiago-Viña-Valparaiso offer here is quite poor, the Santiago terminus is nearly at its southwestern outskirts, and the line passes through sparsely populated area and the Casablanca station is far from the town itself ~20km. So it'll have little advantage over the intercity buses


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

^^










*Source:* https://twitter.com/sebasepuman/status/948954140067155970

The terminus is planned to be built in Maipú, almost at Santiago de Chile's southwestern outskirts. It's relatively far from the central parts of the city. It would probably require to extend L6 with two or three more stations, leading the _Porteños_, _Viñamarinos_ and _Casablanquinos_ to go on travelling for another 25 minutes, if they would like to reach 'the gates of the CBD' at _Los Leones_. Well, it's not the gates exactly (that can be discussed) but that's as close as you can get with L6. At least for now.


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

President Sebastián Piñera announced during the annual presidential speech to the nation(the so called _Cuenta Pública del Presidente de la República de Chile_), that the Ministry of Public Works has declared of public interest the projects to build the highly anticipated passenger and freight train lines, which will connect the city of Santiago with the ports of Valparaíso and San Antonio, and also that the authorities were preparing to call for an international tender.


*Source:* https://www.emol.com/noticias/Nacio...ir-las-ciudades-de-Santiago-y-Valparaiso.html


----------



## aoz1974 (Sep 14, 2010)

Chile's railway system was once 9,000 kilometers long, but unfortunately during the 1970s it was abandoned to its fate by the government itself.
However, the latest governments have made huge efforts to revive it, and there are several suburban train projects and an Intercity service currently being developed. Here is a video from the State Railway Company (EFE), where you can see all these investment projects, over the next 7 years.


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Ferrocarril de Arica a La Paz*

Arrival of a train (the Chilean section of this international line is managed by EFE, Chilean State Railways) at Visviri station, on the Chilean border with Bolivia.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298999142887198721
Currently all services on the line are suspended due to the pandemic and because there's no interest of Bolivia for carrying goods by train to the Chilean port of Arica. However, until March 2020 EFE ran tourist trains from Arica to Poconchile and Central (around 37 and 70 kms distant from Arica station).


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Cab ride from Santiago (Alameda station) to Valparaíso (Puerto station)*





*Cab ride from Santiago (Alameda station) to Rancagua station on Metrotren Rancagua service*


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Chile by César G. Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## aoz1974 (Sep 14, 2010)

Los nuevos trenes de alta velocidad para Chile [ATTACH = full] 858156 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 858156 [/ ATTACH]


----------



## aoz1974 (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## aoz1974 (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## aoz1974 (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## aoz1974 (Sep 14, 2010)




----------

